# Free patterns from Kelyarns, Canada



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Some knit, some crochet - mostly accessories like hats and scarves. Scroll down the page, past the needle size conversion chart and you'll see the pictures for the patterns they have for free.

http://www.kelyarn.com/free_knitting_pattern.htm


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

thank you LaLaWa - some great ideas!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

These are great patterns, LaLaWa, I have bookmarked several.
Thanks for posting them.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty love some of these......


----------



## Betsiann (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks LaLaWa some good patterns


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice - thank you!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, things I could actually make! :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## sandware (Oct 25, 2011)

This is a lovely shop too....an hour from me. Anne and her hubby are VERY knowledgeable and willing to help with knitting problems in a friendly interested way!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Great site! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. There are some great patterns


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Can't wait to make some of the earflap hats!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> Some knit, some crochet - mostly accessories like hats and scarves. Scroll down the page, past the needle size conversion chart and you'll see the pictures for the patterns they have for free.
> 
> http://www.kelyarn.com/free_knitting_pattern.htm


Thank you, thank you!
There are several of these I'm gonna make!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you! Some really great patterns.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

LaLaWa-Some great patterns. Thanks for sharing. Denise


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

kiwi1 said:


> thank you LaLaWa - some great ideas!


Yes, thank you LaLaWa. I really like some of the patterns. Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Going to try the summer slippers. Thanks!


----------



## creations822 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oooo I want to see but I get the message bandwidth exceeded but will try again later.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link, pinned several :thumbup:


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing really likes some can't wait to make.Thanks again


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Very nice link! Thanks


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> Some knit, some crochet - mostly accessories like hats and scarves. Scroll down the page, past the needle size conversion chart and you'll see the pictures for the patterns they have for free.
> 
> http://www.kelyarn.com/free_knitting_pattern.htm


Thanks, some lovely patterns there.


----------



## Kathd (Nov 1, 2011)

This is a very nice shop to deal with. (And their 'Swirl Shawl' pattern works up easily and looks good using two balls of "Kid Silk" or equivalent!)


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you, loved the patterns.


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> Some knit, some crochet - mostly accessories like hats and scarves. Scroll down the page, past the needle size conversion chart and you'll see the pictures for the patterns they have for free.
> 
> http://www.kelyarn.com/free_knitting_pattern.htm


Thanks going to do the blue hats now needed a different pattern for prem hats.


----------

